# THE BEST CONFIGURATION FOR AMD64



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 6, 2004)

wat is the best config to go along with AMD64?wat r the specs for the best AMD 64?


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey nitrogen...!

well the "best" can vary upon needs nd $$$ availability.....
as far as iam concerned,for me the best wud be 

AthlonXP 64 2800 + 
MSI k8V Neo MOBO

now RAM,AGP,HDD nd all peripherals depend on u...

i'll go for...
1GB DDR400 RAM
120GB 7200rpm Seagate SATA HDD
Creative 5200 Inspire Speakers 5.1
Geforce FX 5700 Ultra 256 MB AGP card...  ((want 5900...but its not available  ))
DVD Writer

Finally.....the best AMD processor out there is 
AMD Athlon 64 FX-55 ((availability in India is doubtfull))
it runs at a clock speed of 2.60,based on socket 939. Have 1 MB of level2 cache!!!!!!


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 6, 2004)

dude wht do u mean by fx5900 not available


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks grinnin devil
i will go with your config albeit some minor alterations like 512 RAM.
speakers i will hav the same 5200.  
i am thinkin abt addin audigy platinum to it.wat u say about that card?
pls tell me if i can fit a higher AMD 64 like 3200+ in the same board?


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 6, 2004)

AMD 64 2800+ = Rs 7500
AMD 64 3000+ = Rs 9000
AMD 64 3200+ = Rs 10500

Also check out the ASUS K8V Deluxe mobo which is RS 10000. If you are gonna get only 512 MB or RAM get Kingston 400mhz 256 x 2 as this will run it in dual channel mode and its much faster. The RAM will cost you around 5k


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 6, 2004)

*hey saurabh....*
not available means ..... >> iam not able to get it in delhi!!
if u know sumone frm delhi do lemme know...nd whats the price??? nd ofcourse the company of card...

*
nd nitrogen...*

if ur going ahead with such a nice combination of CPU nd MOBO then i dont think spending on sound card is needed...the board do have onboard 5.1 sound...still its ur own choice !! best bet wud be to check both of them PRACTICALLY...
nd ya rest assured u can upgrade ur CPU but it has to be a 754pin processor...the max u can go is 3200+
u know therez AMD 4000 + 64 bit too...but alas thats on a different pin grid allignment..(939)...so u can't go that far!!


*hey coolz...*
where ru frm man??....the rates u quoted r definately high.....
the rate iam getting for MSI k8V neo nd 2800 + is 10,400
nd since iam going to spend sumthing on graphics card too then i dont think its necessary to spend around 2500 more on a MOBO with onboard VGA controller...(gigabyte ...hmmm cant remem model no.. has onboard VGA nd is going out for 12000 around....including 2800 + processor)


~~~   ~~~


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 6, 2004)

hey thanks a lot buddies  

i have almost settled on the foll,but with a few more minor issues:

AMD 64 3200+
(the dealer told me there are 2 types of AMD 64 3200+.one with 1MB L2 cache n 754 socket and the other with 512kb,939 socket.which one should i take?he told K8V is for 754 socket.he also told MSI boards are far more costlier.)

Kingston 400mhz 512 MB
(the dealer told to get a single module instead of 2 as 2 modules are leading to system hangups.what are the advantages of dual channel mode?)

ASUS K8V Deluxe mobo
(if its 1Mb,754 processor.wat about the motherboard if the processor is 939 pins?)

Creative 5200 Inspire Speakers 5.1
(i think i will hav the sound card also after checkin as u said


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 7, 2004)

also please tell me will i need extra cooling systems?my room got no ac.


----------



## DKant (Dec 7, 2004)

If ur going for an AGP then u cld get the GeForce 6600 rather than one from the 5xxx series. It costs arnd 15-16k (cld be lower). If u want to spend a li'l less u cld always go for a 9800pro (arnd 13k methinx, and @_any_ rate better than _any_ 5xxx series card). But I'ld still recommend the 6600. (or the 6800nU, but it costs arnd 20K  )

I don't know why 2 modules cause sys hangups..but they're generally recommended as dual channel mode offers much faster mem access which the Athlon 64's mem controllers are fine-tuned (in a sense) to exploit.  Of course if u plan to add more mem in the future, ur probably better of with a single stick (as u'll have more free slots).

As regards cooling..stock cooling _should_ do..unless ur room is overly congested/airless/etc.etc. If u've enuf ventilation otherwise, and don't plan to overclock, I don't think u shld need anything extra. 

Don't know much abt 939pin mobos available in India...plus have u thought about PCI-XPress support? Though it won't be a critical necessity, _maybe_ u cld wait for nForce4(with SLI ) mobos to become widely available in India. U cld check with ur dealer abt that.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 7, 2004)

well thanks DKant 4 ur nice piece of advise

u hav put me at ease with regard 2 the cooling system...

as i do plan 2 expand the RAM,i will b takin a single module right now(hop farcry will run with it)

as i will b gettin X800 Pro next year as a gift  ,right now i am goin 4 a 9600Pro.(hop farcry will run with it)

i hav settled 4 3200+ 754 1MB L2....as i cant wait 2 get a new system 2 replace my about 2 die 4 year old loyal p3.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 7, 2004)

hey nitrogen...

whats the cost of 3200+ ???
nd mobo .... the ASUS K8V???

nd iam also amazed .... dual stcks shud not cause system hangup....

9600pro as card.....hmmm.....not bad at all....
do lemme know its price too!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 7, 2004)

i am gettin the 3200+ + MB for 18k & 9600PRO for 6K.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 7, 2004)

wow man!!
9600 pro for just 6000????

iam wondering if iam mistaken....
iam getting geforce 5700 ultra for 7000

hey whats the company of the card????


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 7, 2004)

hey nitrogen!!

forgot to mention that i did a LOT of comparison before opting for 5700 Ultra...

check out this site 

*www.sharkyextreme.com/hardware/videocards/article.php/3211_3098251__3

then have a luk at performance charts ...
though 9700Pro is better than 5700Ultra but we cant say that for 9600pro


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 7, 2004)

grinning_devil 

the prices I mentioned are accurate.  The mobo i mentioned is the K8V deluxe with 7.1 surround sound, 6 USB ports and loads of features also a very good OCer. Thats why its 10k.  The AMD processor prices are again market rates however the dealer I have will give it to me at the price mentioned by nitrogen. 

The K8V mobo is around 7250 hence he's gettin it for 18k.


----------



## akshayt (Dec 7, 2004)

*Aah*



			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> AMD 64 2800+ = Rs 7500
> AMD 64 3000+ = Rs 9000
> AMD 64 3200+ = Rs 10500
> 
> Also check out the ASUS K8V Deluxe mobo which is RS 10000. If you are gonna get only 512 MB or RAM get Kingston 400mhz 256 x 2 as this will run it in dual channel mode and its much faster. The RAM will cost you around 5k



delhi
2800-6.5k
3000-7.5k
3200-11250

asus k8v-i think 5.5k
msi neo fsr-6.1k
msi neo plat-8.1k

dual channel ram(256*2) is expensive


----------



## akshayt (Dec 7, 2004)

delhi

amd 
2800-6.5
3000-7.5
3200-11250
asus k8v-i think 5.5
msi neo fsr-6.1
msi neo plat-8.1


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 8, 2004)

Its Gigabyte 9600PRO.its actually 3 month old second hand card.its owner was goin abroad n so wen the dealer told me i can get it at this rate i dint hesitate.i hav checked the card n it seems ok.he told me a new card costs 10k.???? 
I saw in an old issue of digit that gigabyte card is good.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 8, 2004)

gud....gigabyte is a nice name to trust!!
just make sure that u ALSO have the original bill along with the card,
just to be on the safe side!! :roll:


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 8, 2004)

well,i dint get the original bill  
is it true that a new gigabyte 9600 PRo costs 10k?


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 8, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> well,i dint get the original bill
> is it true that a new gigabyte 9600 PRo costs 10k?



The 9600 Pro shouldnt cost 10K. For 10K you can get the 9800 easily. The 9600pro should be around 8K I think.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 8, 2004)

....WOW!!!!
u purchased a graphic card ... dat too second hand...nd dat too without bill????
consider a bad situation where it gets fried..((whatever the reason...  ..too much gaming))...nd u take it to genuine gigabyte authorised dealer nd service centre...nd they throw a
NITROGEN BOMB on u saying that the card isn't original..."grey stuff"..!!

u definately need sum sort of written proof stating the origin of warranty period....

catch the owner before he flies away out of the country!!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 9, 2004)

uh ho
i contacted my dealer after ur mail n he told he is helpless
he offered me a 9200 all in wonder card then 
he also told that a new motherboard called EPoX EP-8KDA3+ is there with geforce 3 chipset n its better than asus k8v n even msi   
so i am back to square one now


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I couldnt find much about the mobo in terms of reviews. It seems to have good features. But since its a lil known board I would say stick to the ASUS mobos.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 9, 2004)

well i got a reveiw at:
*www.a1-electronics.net/AMD_Section/Mobos/nForce3-150-250/EPoX_8KDA3+_pg2.shtml
but as u said no one has heard about the company.theres a mention about them in an old digit issue.but thats of not much help.i will stik 2 asus i think.


----------



## raj14 (Dec 9, 2004)

*The Best AMD 64 FX system*

If you are building, a high end system your budget is likely to be about Rs.50,000 or so on but the main problem is that many components like the AMD 64 FX-51, 53 and 55 are not even availble india! Here is the best AMD 64 based system indian money can buy: processor: AMD 64 FX 3200+ Rs.12,000. Mainboard: ASUS SK8N Rs.15,000. Ram: 1GB DDR 400MHz Kingston Rs.16,000 Graphic card: Gainward 2600/Ultra'GS(nvidia Geforce 6800 ultra)Rs.35,000 Hard drive: Hitachi 7K400 x2 800GB Rs.44,000 sound card: Creative SB audigy 2 platinum Rs.15,000. Speakers: logitech Z-680 5.1 THx certified Rs.36,000 Optical drive: Sony 16x dual layered DVD writer Rs.8,000 cabinet: Antec Wave Master Rs.9,000 power supply: Antec True 550 Rs.9,700 monitor: samsung sync master 997DF 19"CRT Rs.16,000 k-board and mouse: Logitech cordless mx duo Rs.5,750 enjoy


----------



## [flAsh] (Dec 9, 2004)

R u mad/fool???  
Amd athlon 64 3200+ is a 754 socket processor. while ASUS Sk8n is a 940 socket mobo meant 4 opteron and AMD 64 FX - 51/53 only. Moreover nothing like AMD athlon 64 FX 3200+ exists. how did it cam 2 ur mind that u will get AThlon 64 FX 4 12K. Athlon 64 FX -51 lowest in FX series cost nearly above 20K and is rarely available in india.


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 9, 2004)

lol...I think hes just copy pasted the info from somewhere. UIGB Kingston at 16000  :roll: lol.... 800GB SATA HDD's and what not....he even suggested a 7.1 sound card and 5.1 speakers....sheesh...


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats the prob if u learn without thinkin n if u think without learning




> AMD 64 FX 3200+


AMD 64 FX are 51,53(2.4GHz) &55(2.6GHz).There is no 3200+
currently available 51 is socket 940,53 both 939 & 940 and 55 socket 939.



> Mainboard: ASUS SK8N


ASUS SK8N is Socket 940 and supports both AMD Opteron(Series 100 and 200) & Athlon 64 FX(51 & 53 obviously).Its a nForce3 motherboard.It cant b said as the best board out there as  nForce4 SLI motherboards occupy the top positions.

this much is enough for not 2 continue readin that  mail.......



> Hitachi 7K400 x2 800GB


oh..my...


----------



## game_dev (Dec 9, 2004)

I want to buy a new system. I have decided to go for AMD64. I will use it for: Programming, 3ds max & other 3d modelling, image editing, gaming(Doom3, HL2 etc). Please suggest me a few things. 

For the above mentioned uses, I think AMD should be the best or should I go for something without pins on it (Intel)  ? 

Should I go for Athlon 64 3200+ or 3500+? Any much difference?

Should I go for ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe ? Firstly, is it availaible in India? If so at what cost (In another thread, it was about 18000)? Is it really worth the extra cost or it is just useful if we are using SLI? Is there any significant performance increase above NForce3? 

I have heard/read that AMD64 does not support DDR2. Correct me if I am wrong. I have decided for 512 MB DDR400 (256x2). 

What graphics card should I buy? Should I go for GeForce Fx57/900 / 6600? or an ATI? For ATI, please suggest. I want to do 3D modelling & play latest games.  

What is the cost of an 80 GB 7200rpm SATA HDD? 

Please post your comments.

Bye


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 9, 2004)

> What graphics card should I buy? Should I go for GeForce Fx57/900 / 6600? or an ATI? For ATI, please suggest. I want to do 3D modelling & play latest games.



6600 Would be your best bet if ur lookin for a price to performance ratio. There is no point goin in for SLI mobos at the mobo as either they are too expensive or you cant afford 2 PCI-E cards at the moment. 



> What is the cost of an 80 GB 7200rpm SATA HDD?



3800 Rs


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 10, 2004)

well..well..well...thats a good bunch of questions sure to tease our brains for some time to come.....  

 But Game,first tell wats ur budget as it all depends on that....



> I want to buy a new system. I have decided to go for AMD64. I will use it for: Programming, 3ds max & other 3d modelling, image editing, gaming(Doom3, HL2 etc). Please suggest me a few things.For the above mentioned uses, I think AMD should be the best or should I go for something without pins on it (Intel)


Go for AMD(this is backed up by extensive research of reviews in net which u may repeat)



> Should I go for Athlon 64 3200+ or 3500+? Any much difference?


I am personally gettin a 3200+ soon.But my needs are quite diff from urs.The performance(n prices too) goes up till 4000+.Still higher is the FX64 series in both.For your requirements anything higher than 3500+ will b needed.(3500+ is 2.2GHz).




> Should I go for ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe ? Firstly, is it availaible in India? If so at what cost (In another thread, it was about 18000)?


Dont go 4 it.Availability i dont kno.cost in $ around 350.



> Is it really worth the extra cost or it is just useful if we are using SLI? Is there any significant performance increase above NForce3?


There is a definite gain over nforce3 but the cost cant be justified at this stage unless if u can wait 4 a couple of months more.....



> I have heard/read that AMD64 does not support DDR2. Correct me if I am wrong.


The problem between AMD64 & DDR2 has to do with the way the AMD64 handles memory.In AMD64,the memory controller is built into the chip itself & it runs at the speed of the system bus.That’s why AMD64 gets its performance advantage over the previous AMD chips & Intel, which run at Front Side Bus speeds.But then AMD64 is finely tuned for controlling the DDR1 chips.Don’t worry,AMD has plans for the DDR2 and DDR3 chips but it will take quite some time to do that.Also DDR2 goes into mass production in one year or so only.



> I have decided for 512 MB DDR400 (256x2).


Consider getting a higher memory RAM.More,the better.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 10, 2004)

hi grinnin devil,ice coolz n other pals
i hav finalised the system n has got it assembled
me got a brand new 9600PRO(for 8k+)throwin away the 2nd hand stuff   
motherboard is ASUS K8V-X as discussed b4.
the onboard 6 channel sound was quite good so i decided against the sound card for the time being.
rest of the config remains the same
i will get the baby tmrw       
hope it rocks


----------



## game_dev (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the info liquid_nitrogen88 & icecoolz. 

One more thing, are ASUS cards better than XFX? Please reply. 

Bye !


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 11, 2004)

Go for ASUS if u hav 2 choose between them.their products are more reliable.But consider Gainward first for nvidia n gigabyte/powercolor/club3D etc for ati.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

hey nitrogen!
hope ur reading this post in ur new rig!!!
the best thing u did was ommiting the sound card...its a waste of money if ur getting an onboard 6.1 !! what abt the speakers???
u purchased 5200 5.1 creative inspire kya???
yesterday i purchased 6.1 creative 6700 for rs.4700....just 200 over that 5.1 !!!


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> Go for ASUS if u hav 2 choose between them.their products are more reliable.But consider Gainward first for nvidia n gigabyte/powercolor/club3D etc for ati.



u sure is rite  that ASUS have gud market value...
but for me nything that works within warranty limit is fine!!
nd moreover i have witnessed a hand to hand replacement of XFX card frm their dealer...  ...assured me to trust XFX!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 12, 2004)

No yaar...new rig got some pruning to be done on it with regard to hard disc partition etc.i am planning 2 use it for anything but the net.Fed up combing for all sorts of spyware,adware,bugs n all those stuff from this system after each net session.....i dont want them 2 spoil my new system too....

Nice that u got a 6.1......i heard it n its good....i got 2 get content with just a 5.1 now

but u went 2 buy a graphics card n got speakers instead?or u bought both?


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 12, 2004)

...both of them....
geforce 6600 256MB as well as the speakers....
will get my new rig on monday most probably!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 12, 2004)

say wat?.........u r rockin right now............  
me too.........  
wats the system config like grinnie?


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 12, 2004)

will have to wait 1 more day for the rig...

its 915G intel board
with 3Ghz processor
DDR400 1024MB RAM
120GB 7200rpm SATA HDD
Sony 16X DVD Writer
Geforece 6600 256MB PCI Ex. Card
Samsung Black 17" CRT.........((TFT's r just toooooooooo costly...  ))
LG 52X CD Writer
nd ofcourse a normal regular rugged CDROM drive((for running cd's borrowed frm buddies..u cant expect me to run scratched mp3 cd's on DVD writer...  ))
Microsoft Cordless k'board nd mouse


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 12, 2004)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
Sad that u missed the AGP version.....keep a closer watch on posts over here.........
Get TFT from gulf(UAE)....they cost only nearly half the price here....

120GB HD+DVD Writer too... :roll: .....ok,just kiddin...its ur choice after all.........


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 12, 2004)

plssssss guys!!!!!
no merits nd demerits of pci ex for me,....atleast not now...when i have not even laid my hands on the rig!!!

i was so determined to go for AGP...nd AMD combination...but 
fortunately or unfortunately luck wasnt on my side....
nyway this wud be my first intel pc...had 3 AMD's before..present one is too AMD...

 i think nitrogen is online!!!!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 13, 2004)

cool...i told ur config was excellent......
wats wrong with pci-exp??????????u r future proof now pal.......
n this is my first AMD system 4 me....all intels before.....


----------



## wolfvroger (Dec 13, 2004)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> liquid_nitrogen88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! 9800 pro 4 10k. (in u r dreams!!) it costs atleast btwn 13k to 14.5k
Club 3d 9800 pro-14750
Powercolor 9800 pro-14500
Club3d 9800XT-19750


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfvroger said:
			
		

> Dude! 9800 pro 4 10k. (in u r dreams!!) it costs atleast btwn 13k to 14.5k
> Club 3d 9800 pro-14750
> Powercolor 9800 pro-14500
> Club3d 9800XT-19750



256MB or 128MB?????

ny full games included???


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfvroger said:
			
		

> icecoolz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time read what is posted b4 you start commenting on it. I said the 9800 not the pro. I said 9600 pro. 9800 starts at around the prices I mentioned.  Sheesh...


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Dec 13, 2004)

hi ,
                    i realy keep thinking that u guys realy get a graphics card or just keep talking about it.u know they cost around 8k to 10ks.and i don't think that u get that much of pocket money!!.
and if u have got them let me know how.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfvroger wrote:


> Dude! 9800 pro 4 10k. (in u r dreams!!) it costs atleast btwn 13k to 14.5k


well,pay a little more attention wolf b4 u comment on smething....the prices mentioned by icecoolz r accurate tho regional variations do exist.

Santosh Halemani wrote:


> i realy keep thinking that u guys realy get a graphics card or just keep talking about it.u know they cost around 8k to 10ks.


u wouldnt have posted this if u had read the threads properly...Hey dude,we talk here abt only those things we intend to do.....i cant help it if u r thinkin otherwise.....me got a 9600PRO n grinnie a 6600PCI....we do wat we talk....

Santosh Halemani wrote:


> and i don't think that u get that much of pocket money!!.
> and if u have got them let me know how.


well...well...i make the money i spend n pocket money is a thing of the past...dont kno abt my buddy grinnie....well wat u say grinnie?


----------



## game_dev (Dec 15, 2004)

I need some more advice : 
What is the best cabinet that I can get in around 5k? 
Does Antec have any in that range. What is the starting price range of Antec cabinets. 

Also (this is a little offtopic but still thought of posting in this thread):
Is the LG 17" LCD monitor better or the Samsung one. Or should I go for the one available if there is no much difference. 

Also what brand of HDD should I buy (Samsung/ Western Digital/ other)? I am looking for 80GB x2 SATA 7200rpm. I am planning to do a RAID 0. 

Thats all. Thanking you in advance.

Bye !


----------



## [flAsh] (Dec 15, 2004)

Here is what my brother sent me frm Malaysia:
1. ASUS A8N SLI
2. AMD ATHLON 64 3800+ with GIGABYTE 3D Cooler Ultra
3. 1 GB(512*2) OCZ Low Latency memory (DDR4300 running at 433 MHz)
4. GAINWARD Geforce 6800 ULTRA (GOLDEN PACK)
5. CREATIVE Inspire T7700
6. 17" TFT Sony Monitor
7. 2 "New" Seagate 120 GB SATA Hdds in RAID 0
8. ANTEC PERFORMANCE PLUS 1080 AMG
9. Microsoft Wireless comfort deluxe edition
10. Lots of Cathode Ray Tubes
11. A liquid coolong system (not in use currently)


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 16, 2004)

> Is the LG 17" LCD monitor better or the Samsung one. Or should I go for the one available if there is no much difference.


In the reviews i have come across,samsung emerges as a better buy.
Sony is still better but.....its the price yaar....unless there is someone to gift it 2 u.....  

But Think Again...........
If you are not already absolutely sure to go for a 17”LCD,don’t care much about the beauty n space factor,consider getting a 21”CRT for that amount or lesser becauseskip it if u hav already done your bit of research  )

1.CRT is better for gaming & movies.Games & movies have rapidly moving images which produce a blurring effect called GHOSTING in LCD monitors.Tho newer LCDs boast of near absence of ghosting but they will burn a real big hole in your pocket.Also the response time while playing games can be a thing of utter frustration with LCDs...

2.CRT images are clear in all resolutions but LCD images are clear only at its native resolution.So no adjustment to a higher resolution is possible in a LCD to find the guy who is sniping at you....

3.LCD resists flickering n eye strain at lower refreash rates(pixel response time actually) which is a rule for CRT at refresh rates less than 80...well that isnt much of an advantage over CRT i think...

4.If you want your younger bro to watch u blast away aliens in HL2,u better go 4 a CRT as most of the non high end LCDs give a clear view only from the front,not from the sides(but thats a blessing if u want to dissuade prying eyes)

5.A 15”LCD is equivalent to a 17”CRT & a 17” LCD is equivalent to a 19” CRT in terms of actual viewing area...but again u can get two 21" CRTs for the price of a 17"LCD

So do think abt it once more.....


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 16, 2004)

nice posting nitro.....

the only downside i think abt CRT is its power consumption....  

else....everything is sweet nd nice with CRT....

for me TFT's will wait till they come in the range of under 10k for 21"...
what do u say...is it possible...???


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 17, 2004)

> for me TFT's will wait till they come in the range of under 10k for 21"...what do u say...is it possible...???


theres no doubt about it........ .....may b v can get them for our 3year old toddler....  
LCD prices r high because of the  DEAD PIXELS.Companies r charging high for LCDs bec for each LCD they manage to sell,they would've thrown away many faulty high dead pixeled LCDs.Research into LCD technology is mainly focussed on reducing the dead pixels per LCD screen.Once they manage to make most of the LCDs manufactured faultless,we can get them for damn low prices....
Lets hope that it happens soon......... 

Hey game,follow these rules if u hav decided 2 go 4 LCD only….

1.Insist on seeing a DVD movie(not full of corse) & a TV prog in it.Most of the LCDs don’t like these two.Defects in the footage will b very prominent(as jagged ends) in a LCD because the images are displayed with very high sharpness .

2.Chek out the clarity from various angles & not from front alone.

3.Chek out the native resolution.It must b atleast 1280X1024 for a 17” LCD.

4.Chek out the number of dead pixels in the unit u r goin 2 buy.No LCD at present is totally free of dead pixels.Companies market only those units which have the dead pixel count less than the cut off point accepted by them.And they throw away those units with a higher dead pixel count than their standard.We live in a country where even disposable syringes stabbed on AIDS patient come repacked as brand new without any sterilization.so…..

5.Get a LCD with either digital port alone or both digital & analog portes only.Always connect the LCD to the DVI port(Digital)of your graphics card(& not to the VGA port into which we connect the CRT).This gives the best results.

If u r confused between 2 models ,take the model with:
1. LOWER PIXEL PITCH SIZE.The lower it is,the sharper the image will b.

2.LOWER  PIXEL RESPONSE TIME.The lower it is,the better it is for gaming & movies.

3.HIGHER CONTRAST RATIO.The higher,the better of corse.


----------



## game_dev (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi liquid_nitrogen88, 
Thank you for helping me decide. 

I am going for the 17" Sony LCD even though it is costly. Its native resolution is 1280x1024. I am looking for LCDs mainly because of reduced eye-strain & crisper images.

I will inspect the monitor before purchasing for any visible dead pixels as advised by you. 


Thanks once again.


Bye


----------



## Delpiero (Dec 17, 2004)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]Here is what my brother sent me frm Malaysia:
> 1. ASUS A8N SLI
> 2. AMD ATHLON 64 3800+ with GIGABYTE 3D Cooler Ultra
> 3. 1 GB(512*2) OCZ Low Latency memory (DDR4300 running at 433 MHz)
> ...



Is that possible? I mean they must charge some duties on these hardwares. I can bring a 6800 ultra without being getting detected in the airport, but your bro has send you big thing  like t7700 and a sony monitor , incredible. Was all this easy?


----------



## [flAsh] (Dec 17, 2004)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> Is that possible? I mean they must charge some duties on these hardwares. I can bring a 6800 ultra without being getting detected in the airport, but your bro has send you big thing  like t7700 and a sony monitor , incredible. Was all this easy?



My dear, U must b knowing that Malaysia is a tax free zone and no import tax will be awarded if u purchase ur goods there, certainly it has to b in the creteria specified and computer goods lies in that creteria only. I hope u understand. :roll:


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 19, 2004)

> I am going for the 17" Sony LCD even though it is costly. Its native resolution is 1280x1024.


Good decision pal among LCDs.....  .......how much?



> I am looking for LCDs mainly because of reduced eye-strain & crisper images.


 :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 



> Here is what my brother sent me frm Malaysia:
> 1. ASUS A8N SLI
> 2. AMD ATHLON 64 3800+ with GIGABYTE 3D Cooler Ultra
> 3. 1 GB(512*2) OCZ Low Latency memory (DDR4300 running at 433 MHz)
> ...


Nice config....superb actually....i saw it in another thread too...
But i do wonder how it will ans the qn posted by game_dev... :roll:


----------



## [poWer] (Dec 19, 2004)

[flAsh] U got a big really BIG rig can crunch thru benchies very well


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 19, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> Nice config....superb actually....i saw it in another thread too...
> But i do wonder how it will ans the qn posted by game_dev... :roll:



  exactly the point i was thinking....
we shud initiate a new thread....post ur BIG configurations there...
dont make ppl jealous of u....!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 19, 2004)

> exactly the point i was thinking....


hav u read THE FOUNTAIHEAD by AYN RAND?u'll get the reason from that



> we shud initiate a new thread....post ur BIG configurations there...


AAaaarghhhhhhhh......u want me to lose my sleep every day i read this forum?    

We'll wait till i get myself an Alienware.........


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 19, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> AAaaarghhhhhhhh......u want me to lose my sleep every day i read this forum?
> 
> We'll wait till i get myself an Alienware.........



lol...u nd loosing ur sleep on sumone's dream machine????
i think u were the one who told me 
"satisfied with my baby"....rite na????

hmm...so planning to go for alienware???
SLI...eh????
or sumthing better than that???
nd if by ny chance u plan to give away this system do lemme know..


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 20, 2004)

> i think u were the one who told me
> "satisfied with my baby"....rite na????


I dint tell i am not......  
I am satisfied......
But that doesnt protect me from the envy factor yaar........  




> hmm...so planning to go for alienware??? SLI...eh???? or sumthing better than that???


Hopefully......  



> nd if by ny chance u plan to give away this system do lemme know..


Sure buddy....u'll b the first to kno..........


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 22, 2004)

PCI Express on AMD64 Computers....

The new VIA  K8T890 chipset  enables PCI Express bus on computers based on AMD Athlon 64.It supports a PCI Express x16 lane for graphics cards and 4 PCI Express x1 lanes for other kinds of add-in cards by the North Bridge.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 25, 2004)

*LINUX SUPPORTS AMD64 NOW*

Initial releases of Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3.0 ES only offered x86 (32-bit support). However, responding to customer requests, Red Hat has now expanded ES to include 64-bit support for AMD64 processors.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 27, 2004)

hey ppl i got an quotation frm a local dealer at our place it goes like this

AMD 2800 + Asus K8V-X mobo at 10800
What I wanted to know is, is this board that good and what kind of agp slot does it have and also what kind of agp cards does it support.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 28, 2004)

> What I wanted to know is, is this board that good


u kno wat,i just bought the same mobo this month  
i am very much satisfied with it....its value for money...



> and what kind of agp slot does it have


It has a single AGP8x slot....as usual....i dint get u actually..



> and also what kind of agp cards does it support.


wat u mean by that? :roll: 

Get the details here:
*www.asus.com/products/mb/socket754/k8v-x/overview.htm


----------



## djmykey (Dec 28, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> It has a single AGP8x slot....as usual....i dint get u actually..


Thats what I wanted to know. Thanks



			
				liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> u kno wat,i just bought the same mobo this month Laughing
> i am very much satisfied with it....its value for money...


Thanks is the rate good or is it bad.

Also thanks for that link nitro.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 28, 2004)

> is the rate good or is it bad.


The rate is good.Rest depends on your bargaining power.
The mobo costs (here in kerala) 5500.
2800+ costs (here in kerala)arnd 4500.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 29, 2004)

dude that combo costs almost same here just .5k diff. N u said abt bargaining i dont think that exists in comp market and also make ur siggy lil short.


----------



## [lokesh] (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey guys even i am planning to upgrade my system to AMD 64....only thing was that i was planning to go for AMD 64 3000+.  Does 2800+ and 3000+ make much difference...well the cost does make much difference...how about the performance...it is the just a little more than 2800+ or is there a great performance difference ??


----------



## darklord (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like everybody is jumping on the  A64 train.  

Good to see that.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 30, 2004)

> N u said abt bargaining i dont think that exists in comp market and also make ur siggy lil short.


    
the initial quote i got for the combo was 11.5k.......
wen i bought my first computer,i got the quotes from 18 dealers.there was a diff of 5k between the highest n lowest quote for the same config.
n u r tellin me theres no bargaining n u r goin 2 pay the dealer watever price he is goin 2 quote?????????think again yaar...


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 30, 2004)

8) ....totally agree with nitro...

hey nitro do one thing....plssssss......REDUCE ur sig font....!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 1, 2005)

> hey nitro do one thing....plssssss......REDUCE ur sig font....!!


anything 4 u pal...........    ...how is it now?

Hey,pls tell me how much my old system will fetch me:

Plll 866MHz
Mercury 815e mobo
128 MB Hyundai
20 GB Seagate
Mercury SR-301C 2.1 speakers
Samsung samtron 15"
Samsung 52X CDROM
Sony FD
APC 500V

Should i give it for 7.5K????


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 1, 2005)

8) ...hmm....ya...nything between 7k onwards is gud enuf...

 

but process shud be in working order....its fan nd HS shud be in one piece!!
HDD shud not have more than few gb's of bad sectors...!!  

RAM shud be working....((while the PC is running...))  

speakers shud be capable of atleast giving error beeps...!!  

CDROM tray is ejecting nd retracting on its own na??....or ru using all pin for ejecting!!!  

monitor....hmm atleast shud be capable of displaying 2 colors((black nd white))!     

floppy disk???...who needs it nyway now-a-days...!! 

UPS???.....shud be capable of atleast providing 2 mins of bakup!!! 


apart from above all the PC is in gud health!!!!!! 

oooops by the way thanks a TON for changing the sigi.....this one is truly nice!!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 2, 2005)

u make me laugh like no one else pal...........     
well it satisfies all ur criteria..... 
the guy who's goin 2 buy it is a novice n want 2 run office applications only.....its goin 2 b his first pc.....so no use givin him my old graphics card n tellin him that it runs max payne 2 but not half life 2....
i am goin 2 quote 10k....lets c how much i'll get...will give it for anything above 7k as u told.....  

Psss.....check out this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12225


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 2, 2005)

...oyeeeeee,......10k for ur rig...!!!!!!

a party is due if he agrees to that!!!!!   

PS...by the way i think half life 2 shud run with all "bells nd whistles" nd on high settings!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 2, 2005)

Done..........      

hey anyone pls tell me how to get a virtual party software plsssss....


----------



## Rajesh_K (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is a system I just built for a family friend. Except for the vid card.  This is a value system I think.  MInd you I built this in Canada, so it would cost at $1 CND = $35 Rupees,  around 60K including 15% tax

AMD64 Socket 754 3400+ CLawhammer
DFI Lanparty UT NF3 250Gb Mobo (7.1 sound, 1394, 8 USB 2.0, Lan 1000, 
Zalman 7000 ACu Heat Sink Fan
2 x 512MB Samsung DDR400 (total 1024MB)
Antec Case with antec 350Watt Powersupply (1 x 120 mm fan out, 2 X 80mm fan in)
Saphhire Radeon 9200 SE 128MB 8X AGP
Seagate 160GB Sata HD
LG 16X DVD+-RW
LG 16X DVD-ROM
Sony 3 1/2" Floppy
17" BenQ 757 12ms Response TFT LCD
Creative 30watt 2.1 Speakers (ie includes sub woofer)
Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Scroll Mouse

_________________________________
If I had put in a CRT monitor instead it would have been about 9000$ Rupees less.  But they wanted LCD.


And the DFI motherboard, since it has AGP/PCI/SATA locks can easily and safley overclock by about 300MHZ, which means raising the FSB to 230, and locking the ram at 400 with a cas latency of 2.5. Which gives you an overall speed of 2.5 GHz Stable and cool. Also the NF3 250GB chipset has a built in Firewall among other excellent features.  If you'd like to see it I can post images.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 3, 2005)

Ya ya ya...we would love to c that sleek benq yaar...  
but cant imagine seeing a mercury 2.1 sitting nearby...
the config is excellent except for the graphics card.....
350W is enough for this rig????


----------



## fragileninja (Feb 5, 2005)

hey people...

how are msi boards??? should go for asus or msi with athlon 64 3000+ ???


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 5, 2005)

MSI K8N NEO 2 is a good choice for it


----------



## supersaiyan (Feb 6, 2005)

u want the best config for amd and have loads of money to spend. then go for alienware. their alx systems are awesome but the price is abt 2 lakhs. 
now don't start critising me because the forum say best config for amd.


----------

